

Show HN: ZeroKlik – sharing reimagined - senic
https://zeroklik.com/

======
voltagex_
While I am unlikely to install something that loads yet another shell
extension, downloading before the upload is finished is a cool idea. The last
time I saw it was on ge.tt, which seems to have evaporated.

~~~
senic
Thanks for your feedback :) At first we did load a shell extension but we
stopped due to performance issues. now its just a user-registry entry that
starts the executable with the dir/file as parameter.

------
gootik
Is this, in anyway, related to the unity game engine? The logos look too
similar.

[http://unity3d.com/](http://unity3d.com/)

~~~
senic
No not at all.I was not aware of that, will definitely check with the
designer. Thanks a lot for informing me!

